# Hi, from UK/London!/;-)



## mruk4u (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm 'new' here having just joined, today. 

I confess, I've always been a really big martial arts fan from ever since youngest childhood(age 5+). And, at age 43+ absolutely nothing's changed. I still love martial arts exactly just the same as when I was a mere kid - and, with the same amounts of tremendous enthusiasm, delight, wonder???

I study martial arts every now and then...different styles/different clubs/different instructors...but, never very seriously, I'm afraid...for example, at the most, for 2/3 months long I'd turn up regularly say once per week...; and, other weeks/months/years not! 

In that sense I guess I'm truly a 'failed' martial artist...because, once you stop training then your body tends to revert back to being a complete beginner all over again. For example, I started studying martial arts through using books at around age 5...; and, started attending classes at around age 23(Aikido)...; and, now, I'm aged 43 years old...and, yet, I'm still a mere 'white belt' total beginner! Thus, none of my skills have ever managed to improve due to sheer lack of regular consistent practice.

-(I think, I have ADD-Attention Deficit Disorder. This makes it extremely difficult for me to be able to concentrate on sticking with learning any 'one' subject. Instead, my mind tends to wonder around all over the place...constantly, switching from one subject to the next...switching from say studying 'physical' martial arts...to studying something else entirely different, altogeather...such as remaining purely 'stationary' reading books. Currently, I'm not studying martial arts...; but, I am studying to speak both French/Japanese.)-

However, the really strange thing is...I found that once I'd started...then, it was truly impossible to stop entirely altogeather! I would describe it as...once you have been a witness to having seen the 'light' of what others can do.../and, also, both seen and felt what martial arts can do for you...especially, in terms of keeping you fit/strong/healthy/happy/peaceful/as well as, safe...then, it's awful hard to quite happily revert back to living in the 'total darkness' ever again! 

Thus, whenever I stopped training...or, let myself get totally distracted by concentrating on doing many other things...I always found myself really and truly missing not going along to classes, anymore. Until there eventually comes a point when I just can't resist the urge...; and, I feel I have to get to a class...be it any class located absolutely anywhere, atall.

Anyway, in my time, I've gone and studied...both on and off...multiple styles in classes including...Aikido, Arnis, Brazillian JuJitsu, Capoeira, Chi Gung, Karate, Kickboxing, Kung Fu, Iaido, Tai Chi, Wing Chun, -etc.

A lifetime of having studied martial arts has taught me only this one ***very important*** lesson...'There is no opponent; but, the self!'

Bye4now!/BEST wishes, always!/-Paul(UK/London)

PS: Have a NICE day!
;-)


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

Best wishes to _you_, Paulwelcome to MT, it's good to have you with us!

I also have clinically severe ADD; but what I have found is kind of the opposite of your experience, so far as MAs and a few other things gonamely, I can _hyper_focus on them, pursue them with great intensity for unlimited periods of time, while the rest of the world is left to go hang itself. Funny, the different ways ADD expresses itself in different individuals...

Anyway, enjoy the sitehappy posting!


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Glad you found us here. Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Phadrus00 (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to...oh look, a butterfly!


----------



## mruk4u (Jan 7, 2007)

exile said:


> Best wishes to _you_, Paulwelcome to MT, it's good to have you with us!
> 
> I also have clinically severe ADD; but what I have found is kind of the opposite of your experience, so far as MAs and a few other things gonamely, I can _hyper_focus on them, pursue them with great intensity for unlimited periods of time, while the rest of the world is left to go hang itself. Funny, the different ways ADD expresses itself in different individuals...
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the sitehappy posting!



Hi,

First, my sincere apologies for not having replied to you straight away; but, unfortunately, I only just got back here, now, today!

I think, ADD/Attention Deficit Disorder, as with many other mental disorders (BiPolar/Manic Depression/Agoraphobia/Aspergers/-etc.) tends to affect many different people differently. Basically, this means that absolutely nobody atall fits into being just a mere 'generalised' label/but, each particular persons case is uniquely individual, and, very highly specific, instead.

Yes, I know exactly what you mean by being able to 'hyperfocus', sometimes; I tend to have that, too; it's another symptom of ADD. But, in my case it doesn't tend to last long...; so, instead, of my attention being unlimited/mine is most definitely limited; at the most my constant attention span will last for up to 3 days long...; then, my mind tends to wonders off towards focusssing on doing something else entirely 'different!'

When I 'hyperfocus'; then, I tend to overdo things, totally. I mean, I might train doing exactly the same things over and over again, almost, non-stop. Until I find I've either reached total physical exhaustion; and, therefore, can't do it any further/(or, at worst, I may have suffered from some physical breakdown-say pulled or badly strained muscles)/otherwise, I might simply become totally bored to death with doing exactly the same things; so, I refuse to do it, anymore! As they say, 'moderation in all things' is the key to successful living; but, the great difficulty there for me is...I'm the type who's either goes all out/or else, will lie back and do absolutely nothing! I've never been the constantly doing things in moderation type, ever; not, do I think I ever shall be; because, that's just NOT my sort of temperament. Hence, my constant start and stop.

GOOD LUCK

Bye4now!/BEST wishes, always!/-Paul(UK/London)

PS: Have a NICE day!
;-)


----------



## exile (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Paulwelcome back from your trip!



mruk4u said:


> When I 'hyperfocus'; then, I tend to overdo things, totally. I mean, I might train doing exactly the same things over and over again, almost, non-stop. Until I find I've either reached total physical exhaustion; and, therefore, can't do it any further/(or, at worst, I may have suffered from some physical breakdown-say pulled or badly strained muscles)/otherwise, I might simply become totally bored to death with doing exactly the same things; so, I refuse to do it, anymore! As they say, 'moderation in all things' is the key to successful living; but, the great difficulty there for me is...I'm the type who's either goes all out/or else, will lie back and do absolutely nothing! I've never been the constantly doing things in moderation type, ever; not, do I think I ever shall be; because, that's just NOT my sort of temperament. Hence, my constant start and stop.



This sounds ever so familiar... I find it hard to stop with any activity that attracts my interest, and impossible to start (or near-impossible) with anything that doesn't. One makes one's adaptations as best one can, but there's no question, the rest of world isn't set up to accomodate this way of approaching life, so we have to figure out some way or other that works. I know other ADD people who've made, as were, a separate peace with their life-worldalways along somewhat different lines, because, as you say, no two cases of ADD are quite the same, or even mostly the same.



mruk4u said:


> GOOD LUCK
> 
> Bye4now!/BEST wishes, always!/-Paul(UK/London)
> 
> ...



Good luck to you too, Paul, have a nice day yourself and very fine New Year!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Paul. Maybe by coming here you'll get help & motivation to stick with it. I know it encourages me.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

